# How useful do you find Stream Deck & Loupedeck Live controllers?



## pmountford (Nov 13, 2020)

Just read in a Cubase 11 thread about the Loupedeck devices and that they are compatible with Cubase. Wondered if anyone has one and using it with their DAW, and how useful it is? Likewise with the Elegato StreamDeck? Do you find the 15 button a limit? (Although I know there's an XL version too)


----------



## kC_ (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi I have the 15 button one comes in really useful for many things!

foobar controller
totalmix controller (is a dedicated totalmix plugin) (supports midi/osc) mainly i just use dim/mono buttons
cubase controller (is a dedicated cubase plugin) (supports midi/keycommands)
wavelab (no plugin but made my own map)
Nice quick shortcut key to switch all my screens/monitors off for late night listening/mixing
phillips hue lighting to quickly switch on/ off lights or profiles..

even though its only 15 buttons, you can have as many profiles as you like, or subfolders within a button

e.g it can detect when you launch an app and switch the profile..
so for example i open cubase, and up pops the cubase buttons, if i launch wavelab it switches to the wavelab profile automatically etc

(you may just be able to make out where i have it in my profile pic - just to the left of my dangerous source & platform M+)


I suggest you first download & install the free elgato software and start making your profiles to see just what you can do with it and what profiles you can create before you even buy the hardware...
(then as soon as your hardware comes your all ready to go)


----------



## pmountford (Nov 13, 2020)

kC_ said:


> I suggest you first download & install the free elgato software and start making your profiles to see just what you can do with it and what profiles you can create before you even buy the hardware...
> (then as soon as your hardware comes your all ready to go)


Thanks for this - great idea if I can download the software to give a trial. I suppose the Streamdeck understands the context of which app is open only? There's no context within Cubase so that when you're in the sample editor, say, a different set of buttons can be displayed to when you're in the project window?


----------



## kC_ (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi, no it cant detect what parts of cubase you are in.. the way it works is you have set profiles.... and you can assign an executable for that profile
then when an application has focus (e.g cubase.exe) it will load a specific profile


within a profile you could have for example 15 subfolders
a subfolder for scoring, a subfolder for mixing, a subfolder for recording...

so 1 single cubase profile, could have unlimited macro commands beneath it, its just down to yourself to create the profiles/folders as you like


----------

